# Soooo wanting a hav........we have her



## cby711 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi all. After careful consideration and research (since last summer), we made the decision to take the plunge. My husband and I couln't be more pleased.
Our little girl, is 16 weeks old, champagne in color, 4lbs. 5 oz., and she's as gentle as can be.
One week ago today we picked her up, and she' become a part of this household w/out a doubt.
Her name is Sasha...we named her after her mother after meeting her at the breeder's.

She's never alone more than an hr. as my husband is retired and works part time. We set our schedule around hers.....it's working.
She's napping in her crate (which she loves) right now.

I'll send a pix. if I can figure it out tonight.

Carol


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Carol and welcome! Your Sasha sounds like a doll. Please check this thread out, it'll help you post pics (I can see you tried to post by hitting 'Submit photo'):

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8362


----------



## cby711 (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's Sasha.............


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Sasha is very cute!

ryan


----------



## cby711 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the help, Maryam.
I'll try to make future pictures smaller.

Carol


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome! Oh my, that is one cute puppy! I don't know if you have seen the thread on the New Jersey playdate, but hopefully, you can make it with Sasha! We all go crazy over puppies!!!! Here is the link. http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7600&highlight=playdate.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, Sasha is adorable.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

What a little puff ball of cuteness


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on little Sasha!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome Carol! Sasha's a cutey and I loooooove your floor!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

cby711 said:


> Thanks for the help, Maryam.
> I'll try to make future pictures smaller.
> 
> Carol


Carol, glad I could help. The size of your picture is wonderful. By resizing them, we mean a small enough pixel number to be accepted by the forum for upload, not how big they are on the screen. Looking forward to seeing more pics of your little fluff ball!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carol, welcome to the forum and congrats on getting your new girl! Sasha's is precious. I'm sure you will enjoy many fun times with her.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome Carol and Sasha!!

Now that you know how to post pictures, feel free to add more! 

(Oh, and don't make them smaller--we like to see the details!)


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

oh she is so sweet. what a doll.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Carol, welcome to the forum! Sasha is darling and her white coat is beautiful . . . she will be fun in the snow when all you can see are her black eyes, nose, and an occasional pink tongue!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome Carol and Sasha - she's adorable. Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Carol and Sasha!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations and welcome. Sasha is adorable.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Cute! Cute! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome Carole and pretty Sasha!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to you and your furball to the forum


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome Carol and Sasha! Sasha looks so soft and snuggly...enjoy getting to know each other....oh and more pics please


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum, and congratulations on your new little Sasha. She is precious and I love her silky coat. I am very partial to creams because their faces are so expressive with the contrasting eyes, nose & mouth. Enjoy her!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Sasha is a sweetie!
Enjoy and have fun with her!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave: Welcome to the forum Carole and Sasha! Cute pup/cute name:thumb:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the group Carole. Sasha is adorable! I can't wait to see more.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats!!!!Sasha is beautiful!
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sasha is such a pretty girl, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a cutie! Welcome to HF!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

What a sweet face! Welcome to the forum, Carole!


----------



## Owen Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

welcome home little sasha! she's so tiny compared to my owen....he's 12 weeks and 7.2 lbs!! she is such a cutie!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to our forum family! She is adorable.
Carole


----------

